# Where to live in Hong Kong



## Aitchy86 (Nov 26, 2010)

Hello all, 

I am fortunate enough to be moving to work in Hong Kong in Jan 2010. I will be working in Central, and wondering what peoples views are on where to live.

Do most people prefer to live near where they work, or is a longer comute better.

I will be moving with my wife and we are both 24. I will be earning 30K (HKD) per month. We both know that property is uber expensive, and willing to spend up to 15K per month on accomodation. This is subject to change once the wife finds a job.

What could we expect for this in the Wan Chai, Causeway bay, North Point districts?

Cheers 

Aitch


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

*a place for 15k per month*



Aitchy86 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am fortunate enough to be moving to work in Hong Kong in Jan 2010. I will be working in Central, and wondering what peoples views are on where to live.
> 
> ...


At 15k you will have many choices but in those areas you will expect about 700 sq ft. JW


----------

